# Good or Bad customer service?



## Mr. B (14/9/17)

Okay so I had an interaction with a "reputable" vendor and I want to know your opinion on the outcome. I am not here to name and shame but just want to get some feedback.


I order a Stainless Steel RDA from a vendor. I called on Friday but they were out of stock and they told me to check back Tuesday
I sent an email as well the same day to the vendor just for record purposes
I called on Tuesday and they told me they had stock. I then placed an order but chose black as I didn't see stainless steel on the website (maybe I didn't look properly?)
I send an email immediately after placing the order specifically asking them to send me stainless steel
I got the item today and they sent me black. I immediately contacted the vendor who informed me that they called to confirm the colour but I never received any phone calls from them
I discovered that I captured my cell number wrong when I created my profile and they spoke to some random person who just went along with the call
The vendor said they did nothing wrong and the best they will do is courier the stainless steel to me after I courier the black one back to them at my expense

The vendor contends
They did nothing wrong. The order came through as black and they called to confirm the colour

I contend
I informed them thrice that I wanted stainless steel. Firstly in my call on Friday; second in my email on Friday and thirdly in my email on Tuesday after placing the order

Who is at fault? Me? The vendor? Or is no-one to blame?

Is the vendor's suggested course for correction (i.e. me sending the black atty back via courier at my expense and him sending me the stainless steel via courier at his expense) acceptable?

Let me have your thoughts.


----------



## daniel craig (14/9/17)

The fact that the vendor called and had the order confirmed means that the vendor did fulfil their part. Although you did email and say you wanted the silver RDA, the phone call confirmation of the black is taken as the final confirmation. 

The course for correction seems good. Since this was a mistake due to the wrong number being entered (error on your side) the vendors course for correction is good. Other vendors may not even give you this deal.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## skola (14/9/17)

Mr. B said:


> Okay so I had an interaction with a "reputable" vendor and I want to know your opinion on the outcome. I am not here to name and shame but just want to get some feedback.
> 
> 
> I order a Stainless Steel RDA from a vendor. I called on Friday but they were out of stock and they told me to check back Tuesday
> ...


"

_I called on Tuesday and they told me they had stock. I then placed an order but chose black as I didn't see stainless steel on the website (maybe I didn't look properly?)_
_I send an email immediately after placing the order specifically asking them to send me stainless steel " - _Confused vendor. You call for the SS but order black, possible negligence on your part. Rectify negligence by sending email.
_"_

_I got the item today and they sent me black. I immediately contacted the vendor who informed me that they called to confirm the colour but I never received any phone calls from them_
_I discovered that I captured my cell number wrong when I created my profile and they spoke to some random person who just went along with the call." - _You provided the wrong cell number, negligence on your part. Confused vendor phones the number you provided to double check the correct colour and receives confirmation. 
I think the vendor is being fair on the steps going forward.
I don't think it's a course for correction on their part. They did not act 
negligently. You did. Lesson learned. Double check your details before placing an order online. 

My 2c.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (14/9/17)

just sand it down 2000 grit. I understand the frustration of getting the wrong color but to go through so much back and forth is too much hassle plus as Daniel said they did call to confirm.


----------



## RichJB (14/9/17)

I think it's a "one of those things" things. That the vendor took the trouble (and cost) to phone you indicates good faith on their part. I think there are three things you could have done differently:
1) Wait until the stainless steel is showing on the website. I would always be very hesitant to place an order for the thing I don't want, and then rely on a separate email to tell them what I do want. 
2) Most vendors have a Delivery Notes or Comments box in their online ordering form. If I absolutely had to order the wrong colour and then tell them what colour I really wanted, I would make a note of that in the Delivery Notes box rather than sending separate emails. Emails can go missing or be delayed. But your order can't go missing. If they have processed the order, they have read the Delivery Notes. Or should have.
3) Enter the right phone number.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Scissorhands (14/9/17)

Well you got what you ordered, they did everything one can expect from a reputable vendor

They offered a fair resolution too, iv had to ship back faulty products at my expense

Bare in mind you are not their only customer, there's A LOT that happens behind the scenes

Kind regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (14/9/17)

Yep! Even covering the cost of sending you the correct item at their cost after you have paid to send the incorrect one back kinda negates a large portion of the profit from the whole deal for them. And this after they made an extra effort to confirm the order by calling.

I personally think that they are still doing a great job in terms of customer satisfaction. It may not be amazing, but IMO it is still beyond what they could do.


----------



## Mr. B (14/9/17)

Thanks for all the feedback guys n gals! I appreciate the input.

I guess from my side I just feel frustrated; I know I messed up by ordering black instead of SS and gave the wrong number, but I really tried my best to ensure that the proper item was shipped by calling and emailing the vendor more than once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (14/9/17)

If you courier it back via Aramex (available at pick and pay outlets) you will only pay R99 
Just a few thoughts : 
1. depending on the size of the retailer and the number of on-line orders it would become a very complex and time consuming process if they had to now take each order received and then go through all their emails to check if any of the clients have possibly communicated a different item than ordered 
2. Stock control is also something that needs to be taken into account. Order comes in for black but silver is dispatched. What if the person processing orders is not the same person doing packaging 
3. As mentioned earlier if you had mentioned it in the notes section of the order form the retailer would have been more apt at seeing the change request 
4. More importantly you did order a black one (fact) 
5. Lastly you did give incorrect contact details making it impossible for the retailer to confirm with you given they did phone 

Just to twist this around here :
What would you have done if the retailer held back on your delivery because of your confused requirements and waited for you to contact them seeing as they did contact you on a wrong number that you provided 
How happy would you have then been ? 

R99 would be a small price to pay for school fees. I can assure you the retailer is also incurring costs to assist you, the subtle difference being it is off their bottom line. 

This is one of those "opps" moments we have all had in life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (15/9/17)

Mr. B said:


> Okay so I had an interaction with a "reputable" vendor and I want to know your opinion on the outcome. I am not here to name and shame but just want to get some feedback.
> 
> 
> I order a Stainless Steel RDA from a vendor. I called on Friday but they were out of stock and they told me to check back Tuesday
> ...


I think I'd give the vendor the benefit of the doubt this one time.


----------

